# Akzeptor



## LazyLars (10. Dez 2015)

Hey Community
Ich habe ein Problem
Mein Lehrer möchte das wir bis nächsten Montag ein Programm erstellen welches 
1.Eine Zahlenreihe in einem Textfeld scannt
2.Anhand einer regulären Grammatik erkennt ob die eingegebene Zahlenreihe ein gültiges Wort der Grammatik ist.
Er hatte und ausdrücklich auf die Verwendung von Switch-Case Verknüpfungen angewiesen

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich benutze zum programmieren *Eclipse*


----------



## Joose (10. Dez 2015)

Klar können wir helfen, aber dazu brauchen wir natürlich eine konkrete Frage  siehe JavaForum - Wie man Fragen richtig stellt

Eigeninitiative ist hier gefragt  oder entsprechendes Entgelt


----------

